# Fishing around Richfield



## udot110a (Jan 20, 2008)

We are going to be in Richfield the Second week in September for the ATV Jam and have left Wed of that week open. Anybody with some info nearby lakes that we could wet a hook in ? --\O


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hit Piute. Great fish there.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Piute, Fishlake, Koosharem and Otter Creek are the most popular lakes in the area, and all hold good fish. Other than that, any others are pretty hard to get to (rough roads, 4x4), and can be hard to know about because many are honey holes. Piute and Koosharem are probably the closest to Richfield though.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't forget the likes of Forsyth and Mill Meadow.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Speaking of FishLake, when does the ice come off there?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't know how trustworthy this source is, but a guy I know states that Fish Lake is starting to open up in places and there is also 23" inches of ice in others. Supposedly, authorities are handing out tickets if they catch people ice fishing.

If any of that is true, then Fish Lake is on its way to open water and there are already fishable spots.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Another note on Fishlake- they don't allow boats until the lake is certified ice-free.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I talked to a ranger at the Teasdale Ranger District this week, he did say that there has been some open water in the shallow areas. He also said that overnight temperatures have been below freezing, and that ice forms at the edges every night. Apparently the main ice sheet is still pretty thick, however. I was actually very surprised to hear it was opening up, I expected it to be socked in until much later this year.

Time to get out my tube jigs tipped with perch meat.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Only open area on Fishlake right now is South end a little and some open water by Twin Creeks! 

Still gonna be a month before you can get a boat out there, but the Float Tubin is gonna be REALLY Good in the next couple of weeks!!!!!! Just got a new tube, and waders! I am gonna hit it next weekend!!!! Hopefully have a good REport to go with it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

In september look no further than the sevier river from piute out to the sevier valley. Once the summer crowds die, those browns come out of the woodwork, and there is some pretty nice fish in there too.


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

I went to Fishlake April 27 and there was 10 to 50 feet of open water on the entire west side, from Lakeside to Joes Bush. There was a few folks fishin at Twin Creeks.


----------

